# [Xorg-server Xorg-driver 1.10] demande d'explication[résolu]

## bdouxx

Bonjour

j'ai mis a jour Xorg-server 1.10

ils renvoient vers une doc( que je lis):

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.10-upgrade-guide.xml

où il est indiqué:

 *Quote:*   

> Xorg no longer does autodetect devices using xf86-input-keyboard and xf86-input-mouse. If you want your input devices hotplugged, please migrate your settings to the xf86-input-evdev driver. 

 

Je pensais donc que ces 2 packages allaient se desinstaller quand j'allais lancer:

dispatch-conf;source /etc/profile; emerge --depclean

eclean-dist -id;updatedb;revdep-rebuild -i

Mais ce n'etait pas le cas.

Pourquoi quand je regarde les dependances inverse, j'ai toujours cela?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # equery depends x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
> 
>  * These packages depend on x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse:
> ...

 

Suis je sensé faire mettre "-input_devices_keyboard -input_devices_mouse" dans mon USE(qui ne les contient pourtant pas)? ou je vais tout faire planter en faisant cela?

Ou c'est moi qui ne comprend pas que xorgs-server et xorgs-driver n'ont rien a voir? Ou que tout cela se configure ailleurs...Last edited by bdouxx on Thu Jun 23, 2011 8:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Ajuste ta variable INPUT_DEVICE dans ton make.conf, pas USE !

```
# grep INPUT_DEVICE /etc/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

```

On en parle là : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Donne ton emerge --info plz.

Je peux me tromper, mais le --depclean ne te désinstalle pas ces 2 paquets car tu dois avoir mouse et keyboard dans ta variable INPUT_DEVICES du make.conf.

Pour ce qui est de la phrase de la doc, pour moi cela veut dire que c'est l'autodétection à chaud qui ne fonctionne plus avec ces 2 paquets.

Si tu les désinstalles et que tu ne passes pas par evdev en même temps, tu n'auras simplement plus de clavier/souris dans X.

----------

## bdouxx

merci a vous 2.

C’était bien ça le "problème". Je les ai enlevé du INPUT_DEVICE et ils ont été désinstallé.

J'ai été trompé par le fait de voir les mots "USE:     input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse" quand je lançais eix -s xorg-driver

Et après j'avais fait des grep avec le mot 'input' sur le fichier make.conf et les fichiers package.*  mais ca n'a forcement rien donné.

Je tenterai de m'en souvenir la prochaine fois... Toujours revenir à la doc d'install dés qu'on a un probleme...

----------

